# PPI Art A606.2 6 ch ........ $$275 !!!



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

PPI Art A606.2 6 ch old school hi end - eBay (item 190457483456 end time Oct-26-10 20:23:07 PDT)


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice amp for sure...Im glad I still have one left  or else I would be very tempted. Its a shame that it only has 2 sets of inputs (cant go fully active)...or else I'll be using it.


----------



## itchnertamatoa (Dec 12, 2006)

not a bad price, but condition is not so nice (I like the one you sold me better Vin)


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Being black it doesn't have art anyway that shows up well. You can re-podercoat it easily IMO. I can't believe it is still for sale. I've paid that for several A600's and that's a much better amp.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

mine


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

starboy869 said:


> mine


BAM! Congrats! If it was still there in the morning I was buying it.  I can't stand to see it sit there.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX (Feb 18, 2008)

nice amp...I saw it when it was first listed...if it would've had 6 inputs it would've been mine...lol


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

I like the way PPI did it. They knew the bottom channels would be mono driven and the onboard system was perfect for the low end with nothing outside needed so no separate input would be needed.


----------

